# My 1st week of low carb diet



## JTI (Jul 18, 2016)

I just wanted to share my progress. 

I recently read the 8 week blood sugar diet book and felt quite inspired. Being type 2 and insulin dependent I thought it is worth a shot. I had a scare that I need to have an angiogram so that kick started my attempt to reduce weight and medication. I was also recently prescribed Empagliflozin but I am just too scared to take it. 

Since I am going on holiday at the end of July, I didn't want to commit myself to the full proper diet - so I decided to 'practice' a bit of low carbing in preparation for the full 8 weeks. I plan to do it after the holiday.

In one week, I fell off the wagon twice (both lunches with clients who were hosting). But other than that I have stuck to it. I think I am probably averaging about 1100-1400  calories on my good days. Probably 2500 on days I failed at lunch!  I think I am having about 50-80g carbs a day. I am not really measuring either exactly.

My insulin regime before was 80 units Lantus, 60 units humalog each meal (plus corrections), 2 metformin. I weighed 95kg which for 5ft 4 makes me technically obese. 

I struggled with hunger the first three days (partly due to hypos though) but after about the 5th day, I was starting to get less hungry.  Last night was the first time I didn't feel hungry going to bed (FINALLY). 

In 7 days, I have lost 2.7 kg. My lantus has reduced to 60. I am injecting about 10-20 humalog and three times I have injected nothing (and sugar level remained between 5-7). I have had a couple of hypos resulting in needing to reduce my lantus and humalog. My morning levels have been 4.1 to 5.6. 

I have been exercising every single day for about 30 minutes. I do the Biggest loser 1 mile power walk for 15mins followed by HIIT workout for 15 minutes. Both on youtube.

I am checking my sugar levels much more often (about 4-5 times a day) and my blood pressure (twice a day).  I can't believe the reduction in insulin. I only expected 1kg weight loss, but to have 2.7kg really is pleasing. I have another 27kg to lose!


----------



## bilbie (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm glad you are having 1,100 + calories a day. I think you don't need to go less. It works by reducing the carbs.
The good news is that you could get off insulin in a few weeks, the first 15 minutes is history, the last 15 minutes shows it 





20g diet
http://au.atkins.com/new-atkins/the-program/phase-1-induction.html


----------



## Ljc (Jul 18, 2016)

That's great news. Very well done.


----------



## JTI (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank you for the video. I just watched it over lunch - very informative.

I really think my mindset is changing. I know it is not strictly true, but in my mind, I just tell myself I am allergic to sugar-level-raising carbs. I liken it to someone who is allergic to gluten. If your body can't handle gluten, you simply don't eat it.  For me, I tell myself my body can't handle certain carbs.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 18, 2016)

Double well done !


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 18, 2016)

Congratulations, LCHF is a commitment to a way of life (well, as far as what you eat goes) but doesn't mean you gave to suffer for it.... I occasionally enjoy a carb laden meal but am finding more & more that I'm enjoying the side-salad more than the carby foods.....


----------



## stephknits (Jul 18, 2016)

What a fab result in such a short space of time.  I like your idea of tricking your mind, sounds like a good idea. I hope you have a lovely holiday and come bsck ready to go for it!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 23, 2016)

JTI said:


> Thank you for the video. I just watched it over lunch - very informative.
> 
> I really think my mindset is changing. I know it is not strictly true, but in my mind, I just tell myself I am allergic to sugar-level-raising carbs. I liken it to someone who is allergic to gluten. If your body can't handle gluten, you simply don't eat it.  For me, I tell myself my body can't handle certain carbs.


Good for you !   Run away run away sugars about


----------

